# Geschmiedete Einhandäxte und -kolben



## animonda (16. Mai 2008)

In der dem Charakterplaner zugrunde liegenden Datenbank, sind die Einhandäxte und -kolben die man mit nach der Spezialisierung bauen kann immer noch nur für die Waffenhand geeignet und einzigartig. 

Schaut's euch einfach mal an.

Grüße


----------



## Windhawk (16. Mai 2008)

animonda schrieb:


> In der dem Charakterplaner zugrunde liegenden Datenbank, sind die Einhandäxte und -kolben die man mit nach der Spezialisierung bauen kann immer noch nur für die Waffenhand geeignet und einzigartig.
> 
> Schaut's euch einfach mal an.
> 
> Grüße


 Jo aber die vom Buffed Team können au nich hexen also chill oO und üb dich in Geduld


----------



## animonda (16. Mai 2008)

Wo bitte steht denn da was von Ungeduld oder gar Hetze? Irgendwie verstehe ich dein Posting nicht.


----------



## Windhawk (16. Mai 2008)

animonda schrieb:


> Wo bitte steht denn da was von Ungeduld oder gar Hetze? Irgendwie verstehe ich dein Posting nicht.



ICh bin kompliziert man muss mcih nich verstehen.... ich hab des net bös gemeint doa so falls de des jezzert denkst...^^ ich hab deinen post nur so interpretiert .....^^


----------

